# Arrival and Customs



## Grasshopper65 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are arriving to live and work in Dubai next week. My husband will be on a work visa and I will be entering on a visitor's visa. Can either of us purchase duty free alcohol on the way in, as I know we will have to apply for a license once we are settled? I really will need a drink upon relocating to a new country!!

I am packing a good kitchen knife to see if I can get it through- it is in the original box and will be in the checked in bag. Has anyone tried this?

We are also bringing in our medication, complete with doctors' letters. What happens if they do find codeine in our bags?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like to live dangerously but i wouldn`t risk bringing codeine. You`ll be able to buy alchohol in the baggage claim hall in either terminal 1 or 3. You`ll only be using Terminal 3 if you fly with Emirates.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

I would think very carefully before bring any Codene based medication into the UAE, with or without the porescription from your GP

I've attached a link you may find useful

Dubai Customs Regulations and Laws

Better to be save than very very sorry!!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't bring codeine or knives, that's asking for trouble.


----------



## Grasshopper65 (Jun 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I like to live dangerously but i wouldn`t risk bringing codeine. You`ll be able to buy alchohol in the baggage claim hall in either terminal 1 or 3. You`ll only be using Terminal 3 if you fly with Emirates.


Can we buy alcohol on worker and spousal visas?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Before being able to purchase alcohol you'll have to have that stamp in your passport and then fill out the form for the Alcohol License. However, you'll come to find out that there's a store named after a vicious fish that will sell without asking for the license. Then the catch becomes making it back to Dubai without an accident so you don't get busted with the booze.

So the best answer is to bring the limit for each person of age.

As others have stated, don't bring the medication.


----------



## Grasshopper65 (Jun 9, 2011)

Iron Horse said:


> Before being able to purchase alcohol you'll have to have that stamp in your passport and then fill out the form for the Alcohol License. However, you'll come to find out that there's a store named after a vicious fish that will sell without asking for the license. Then the catch becomes making it back to Dubai without an accident so you don't get busted with the booze.
> 
> So the best answer is to bring the limit for each person of age.
> 
> As others have stated, don't bring the medication.


Thank you but I am unclear if we can bring in the limit upon arrival, because we are coming in to live not visit??


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Grasshopper65 said:


> Thank you but I am unclear if we can bring in the limit upon arrival, because we are coming in to live not visit??


Same limit applies, 4 litres per adult (non Muslim only). Doesn't matter if you are visiting or moving here.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a duty free shop in the baggage hall and you don`t need any sort of residents visa to buy stuff there.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Make sure you buy a lot because after that its a dry spell till you get your liquor license or drive to barracuda. Trust me, buy as much as they let you


----------



## Rahul242 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to dubai....yea you can bring alchol from duty free....you can bring knife but u hv to put it in luggage....never put it in handcarry


----------

